# How many ABT'S can you fit on a 22.5" WSM w/QView?



## rp ribking (May 15, 2011)

Friday night I wondered how many medium to large ABT's would fit per grate (37).
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
  I used a beef breakfast links (cheaper than lil' smokies), cream cheese and bacon. Used lump and hickory. I made 48 halves. Two friends stopped by and we ate all butt nine. 

Thanks for lookin!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Nothing like being able to eat your experiment! Great looking ABT's by the way!


----------



## fpnmf (May 15, 2011)

Looking good Mr Smith!!!

They are good the next day too.

Hardly happens here tho....

  Craig


----------



## porked (May 15, 2011)

Man, those sons of guns look mighty tasty.


----------



## ellymae (May 15, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 15, 2011)

I got a fever, and the only cure is more ABTs!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2011)

Ribking,Next time you do a cook (low n slow),throw on some raw eggs in a place on the grill that is 225*f or so,and smoke them ~ 2.5 hrs.n take them, peel and add to your ABT's along with some Mexican Queso Fresco ( or Feta) and bacon;these are yummo
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Leftover smoked meat is good on them also, if you ever have any left
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

   Have fun and...


----------



## rp ribking (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for the comments. I bought a 17lb case of medium sized japs for $17.00, a dollar a pound seems reasonable!!!


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

Yesterday I was testing some ABT fillings, and I ate 10 halves. Today I see your pics and I wanr more. Just for the fun of it, I'm going to see how many halves I can get on my 22.5 OTG. This week fresh jalapenos are 2 lbs. for $1.00. They usually sell 3 lbs. for a $1.00. It's all good my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Hey Rich

I am available on fairly short notice for testing


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Rich
> 
> I am available on fairly short notice for testing




I wouldn't care to treat you like a lab rat, instead we can enjoy the new and improved. BTW folks, Gary smokes some mean cheese.


----------



## domapoi (May 15, 2011)

I see room for about 6 more on that grill! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 15, 2011)

..... the real question is "How many ABT's will fit into the guy running the smoker!" LOL

Nice job, those look gooooood!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 15, 2011)

Dang that looks great


----------



## roller (May 15, 2011)

Those look great and the filling sounds real good espically the bacon...lol...Great job...


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Not enough......


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 25, 2011)

You'll see them again...LOL !!


----------

